# Job prospects for a software engineer in Australia



## mani (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi all,
I am a software engineer. Working in a reputed MNC in india for the last 2 years.Have a B.Tech degree in IT.
Now I am planning to move to Australia. I want to know what are the job prospects for my profile.
How can i look for jobs?
Should i contact any recruitment agencies?
What could be the salary range?

Thanks in advance for your kind reply.


----------



## fahim (Jan 25, 2011)

mani said:


> Hi all,
> I am a software engineer. Working in a reputed MNC in india for the last 2 years.Have a B.Tech degree in IT.
> Now I am planning to move to Australia. I want to know what are the job prospects for my profile.
> How can i look for jobs?
> ...


Not better than silicon valley but they pay high ,,,,


----------



## mani (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for your reply.


----------

